# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Ed's Bait 6/13



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Welcome Chris Watt Memorial Tournament and RCL fisherman. Fishing continues to 
be good in most all areas of the lake. This past week anglers are have been 
reporting good walleye fishing cranking the shorelines of Pelican Lake, Howards 
Bay, behind Doc Hagens, Old Mil Bay, the Fort Totten area, Penny Bay, 
Skadsen's, and the south end of Black Tiger. Anglers are pitching #5 or #7 
shad raps, countdowns, jointed shad raps, rattle traps, and wally divers. A 
few anglers have been reporting some fish trolling the deeper flat in the Flats 
as well. Cranking has worked best when it's windy. On calm days, the better 
bets have been jigging or slip bobbering in the trees. Look for trees near 
rocky point or other structure. Pike continue to be caught in most all areas 
of the lake. Cranking the shallows or running live bait on rocky points has 
been the best. Some better areas have been the humps in Pelican, the north 
ends of Six Mile and Creel Bays, the Fort Totten area, Old Mil, and the Storm 
Sewer. White bass fishing has been hit and miss with the better spots being 
the north end of Six Mile Bay and some of the shallower bays in East Bay. 
Firetiger cranks or chartreuse jigs tipped with minnows have been the best. 
Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

